# Could the cat urine be killing my trees?



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Let's see....

Yes, I have a GSD, and then there's this cat. We'll call him "Oreo". Oreo likes to taunt the GSD, by sitting in front of the house, while the GSD goes bonkers.
The GSD's owner taught the GSD to stop going bonkers (on command) when she sees Oreo.

SOOO, Oreo has now decided to pee on the GSD's owner's trees, while the GSD is watching.

Last week, the owner (me) let his GSD run out the front door, and make like she was going to chase Oreo.

About 20 -25 feet in front of the house, the owner stopped the GSD by issuing a command to stop, and like the shrewd Oreo he is, the cat also stopped as if to wait and see what happens.

I guess the moral of the story is whether or not there's a better way to stop Oreo from killing my trees?
He's already killed about 1000.00 worth of trees along the front of my house.

Fake chases aren't working.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Sprinkle Cinnamon and stick cinnamon sticks in the ground around the trees. Not sure why...but cats hate Cinnamon. We put a ring of cinnamon sticks around our Christmas tree every year and they give it a very wide berth. I even took to boiling a few sticks and putting it in a spray bottle to spray the three trees we have in our front and back yards, plus putting a few sticks & sprinkles of cinnamon around the tree. It's worked well for us. We even do it around the bushes in the front to keep them from peeing in them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Adopt him and make him an inside cat....that should save the trees


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Adopt him and make him an inside cat....that should save the trees



Haha.

You want total mayhem in my house, don't you?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Egg shells and orange peels. they don't like the poky egg shells on their feet and they don't like the smell of citrus


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I love this stuff. Even cuts barbecue grease. Works well on insects and as a floor cleaner, yet it is safe.
The cat will hopefully hate it.

100% d-Limonene FOOD GRADE HIGH PURITY Citrus Solvent Orange Oil Dlimonene Quart (32 oz.) - Amazon.com


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

The neighbors cats used to use the island right front of the house as their litter box. Imagine opening your window to that?? Tried everything to stop it, nothing did. Had somebody tell us to use black pepper. What the heck, why not? Nothing else was working. Bought a large size (picture costco size) of black pepper, sprinkled it over the island. Cats stopped immediately using it as their litter box. This was a few years ago, each year since in spring time, we do the same thing, hasn't happened since then.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

So Anthony's yard will smell like a spicy orange cinnamon bun


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

llombardo said:


> Adopt him and make him an inside cat....that should save the trees


It will not kill your trees. Absolutely not. People find male cat spraying objectionable on the garden and lawn but it will not harm trees, shrubs, etc.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Marnie,

Are you saying that cat urine albeit male or female cannot kill my shrubs or trees?


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

It would take more than one cat could supply.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't know about car urine killing trees, but if you want the cat out of the area, try "marking" the area with your own urine if you can. Sounds gross but this worked for us.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> So Anthony's yard will smell like a spicy orange cinnamon bun


 
......with a touch of cat pee


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> So Anthony's yard will smell like a spicy orange cinnamon bun


 


llombardo said:


> ......with a touch of cat pee


 
:rofl::rofl:


----------

